# World IPv6 Launch on 6 June



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

World IPv6 Launch on 6 June.

With already 2.1 Billion users on the Internet, this will increase the usable number of Internet addresses for quite some time.

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Bah, I'm waiting for IPv10 to come out...  

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

NEAT! I can't wait.

I hope there won't be too much of a problem with spam though. :/


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

World IPv6 launch day set: Security pitfalls to look out for.

-- Tom


----------

